# Vendor Demo Videos all in ONE PLACE! Everyone help make it happen!



## thrilltainment (Mar 5, 2010)

there are probably those who can't make it to the shows or also need a refresher on that one product you saw but don't remember where you saw it... and being there are some haunt product review sites out there but not yet getting enough subscribers, i decided to create a reddit page, which is a repository of ALL the videos, links, and images from various sites.

http://www.reddit.com/r/hauntproducts/

it's completely free, and easy to use and search. however, it IS a community based effort. ANYONE can post a video on it (i'll try to moderate it at this point to make sure it stays on topic), and ANYONE can comment.

VENDORS: this is a GREAT WAY to promote your product! if you have any demo videos of new products, post it and share it!

HAUNTERS: this is an AWESOME TOOL for you to see what products are popular, review products, see other's comments, and interact!

So right now, I found a few hauntcon videos of the vendors, but if anyone has taken other product demo videos, PLEASE submit a link to this reddit. the more contents we can fill this thing with, the better it will work. and if people like a certain product, they can vote for it and make it stay on the top. 

I'm really looking forward to this working out for everyone. 

http://www.reddit.com/r/hauntproducts/


----------

